# 9 weeks - Ready for harvest... or not? (Pics)



## jonask (Aug 16, 2008)

hi everyone

it's almost finished woohoooo and I'm so happy 

but the question is 

Should i wait one more week? i really feel like chopping them tomorrow 

anyway, the strain is sensi skunk and today is day 63 (week 9 flowering) already been flushing for 9 days the trics are 90% cloudy 10% clear,
the buds are really cover with trics, leafs are yellowing and it looks to me ready! but i'm not sure! unfortunately i never seen before a finished
(rippen) plant alive, only dried 

so here it goes last night pics
if u want to see the picts much bigger click on the signature link on the bottom of the thread 










LOWER BUDS










SOME OF THE MAIN COLAS























some detail shots of the buds... tric shot lol























PS sorry for so much scrolling


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 16, 2008)

hey ill scroll as much as you want me to for sum bud porn

if you wanted to chop you definately could

but you could also wait that extra week and let half the thrics get amber 

its completley up to you

btw really nice grow and journal

looks delicious


----------



## Golden Ray (Aug 16, 2008)

I Love your Plant very Nice Job. The Trichs say YES. I checked with a review site on Sensi Skunk, and yes they say harvest 7-8 weeks so you are ready and Great timing.
 Give her a big drink of water and then Harvest her after 12 hrs of light before lights on. You can take off all the leaves today so tomorrow you can just cut branch by branch and hang them.


----------



## jonask (Aug 16, 2008)

thank you guys so much 

you don't even imagine how happy i am by reading your replys... so much positive and very nice complements to start my day
and because i deddicated sooo much effort on these babies... but always with no big expectations, so...

thanks alot
(do u guys remember how u feel in your first harvest, that's me right now  )


----------



## jonask (Aug 16, 2008)

i dunno if it's a important factor or not, cause i'm growing indoors (like to think it is) but tonight it's FULLmoon 

awooohoouuuu


----------



## natrone23 (Aug 16, 2008)

yeah they look pretty good man, you could harvest if you want or give a couple days or a week, and try to get your humidity levels as low as possible, adds more trichomes


----------



## mjgrower (Aug 16, 2008)

Looking good mate - you'd have to be holding me back with the scissors to stop me harvesting that - In fact - where you live? snip snip..


----------



## SenorSanteria (Aug 16, 2008)

Those trichs are mostly clear or cloudy. You want to wait until half of them are amber. Id say another week or two.


----------



## jonask (Aug 16, 2008)

when u guys say give it another week when it's rippen!what exaclty do you mean? is it waiting for THC transform into a more percentage of CBD or is it for any other reason besides that?


----------



## SenorSanteria (Aug 16, 2008)

Your plant is not yet at its maximum potency. The time when the plant is the most potent is when you want to harvest. The plant is most potent when about half of your trichomes have turned an amber color. 95% of your pistils will be orange at that time. The entire plant will have a "golden" tinge to it. Thats when you harvest. It would suck to grow for 4 months only to harvest too early and get mediocre weed. Let that shit finish, it will be well worth it.


----------



## jonask (Aug 16, 2008)

thanks very much for sharing your opinion,

but isn't the tric color also of kind of reference of what the high will be (cloudy=cerebral/ambar=couchlock) also heard that peak of THC was when 100% trics are cloudy everything after that its actually THC decreasing transforming it self in CBD and CBN giving the more narcotic effect (not sure it's true but kinda following that thumb rule)


----------



## Golden Ray (Aug 16, 2008)

*The Differences between Indica and Sativa Cannabis plants:*
*Fat Leaves and Short Bush = INDICA**
Thin Leaves and Tall Bush = SATIVA
* 
*Indica....higher CBD than THC equals heavier, sleepy type of high. Yield is usually higher than Sativa, and shorter growing season. Better for indoor growing, because they don't get as tall.*

*Sativa....higher THC than CBD equals cerebral, soaring type of high, more energetic Yield is usually lower than Indica, but is very potent. eg: Thai Sativa grow taller and have a longer flowering period, so they are better suited for outdoors.*


----------



## jonask (Aug 16, 2008)

INDICA... for sure at least concerning leave size and length 

but even being all from the same strain and from the same pack of seeds, all of them
have different scents and phenos (at least 3 very well visible ) one is more hairy , another his more buddy with alot of calyx growing out older calyx and another one looks more like the mix of these 2

but lemme ask u something



Golden Ray said:


> *Indica....higher CBD than THC equals heavier, sleepy ....*


if so just by it's genetics are all cloudy trics with a bigger percentage of CBD?
because indicas tent to be more couchy!


----------



## Londoner (Aug 16, 2008)

agrees with senorsanteria, was gona say myself at least another week or two, yes yr trichs are lookin nice yes yr calyx's are nice n swollen but i still see plenty of fresh white pistils, when the trichs are mostly cloudy u can harvest but i like to let at least 20-30% go amber and wait till 90% of pistils have browned, u want a certain amount of cbd and cbn and other cannabinoids aswell as the terpenes and flavanoids that u'l be missing out on if u harvest now, if u want the cerebral high u'l still get it if u dont let too many trichs amber off, how many plants do have? maybe harvest half now and half in a week or two, u'l notice the difference once dried and cured, or at least let one go a bit longer. Another thing ive learnt in my years of growing and i know other growers who agree with me is never go by the seedbanks recommended finishing times, in fact forget them, harvest when yr plant is ready, many of these finishing times that are given are based on clones not seed grown plants which take a lil longer, days are counted from the onset of flowering, not the date when u go 12/12, are given a perfect feed regimen in hydro, are grown in near lab conditions with perfect lights on/off temps and perfect humidity throughout the various stages of growth, and zero stress throughout the whole grow all of these things are how they grow them and the times are based on that plus if youre in soil it takes a lil longer too. Besides if yr after a cerebral up high i would of grown a pure if not near pure sat?


----------



## jonask (Aug 16, 2008)

thank londoner, i found out my self not to trust the breeders estimate cause on the day 50 it wasn't even near what is today! gonna keep checking trics daily when i start seeing them, then I harvest!
about growing sativas or pure sativas i don't think i can do it (space conditions) and don't feel like waiting even more for a smoke than already indicas make me wait to be honest


----------



## weezer (Aug 16, 2008)

jonask said:


> thank you guys so much
> 
> you don't even imagine how happy i am by reading your replys... so much positive and very nice complements to start my day
> and because i deddicated sooo much effort on these babies... but always with no big expectations, so...
> ...


yes your very first harvest it is better than christmas morning
as an 8 year..
those are nice bud.
maybe give them some mollassa and give them another 10 to 14 days ...
if you got a few ,i would cut one now,and enjoy her


----------



## Londoner (Aug 16, 2008)

and forget about watering just before the chop, increasing humidity just before the chop, and extra periods of dark before the chop.
1. If anything u want to let the soil dry out before harvest even let yr plants wilt off a bit the day of harvest, this will reduce the total water in the plant tissue, slightly decreasing drying times, plus excess moisture in dense bud is never a good thing i.e mould.
2. U dont want to increase humidity before the chop, this will only allow any mould spores(ud be surprised how many spores are present in the air that gets sucked into yr growroom) that are lying around on yr bud to germinate right before harvest when yr buds are at their thickest and densest, however iv heard that lowering the humidity even further a few days before harvest stresses the plant into producing more of its sticky resin i.e trichomes to protect itself from the dry air never tried it myself but makes sense to me.
3. The extra dark before harvest business is just a myth, done it my self, 24hrs dark, 48hrs dark the lot, lol yes they did produce resin during this period but no more than if id harvested at the correct time anyway with regular 12/12 til the chop.


----------



## jonask (Aug 16, 2008)

my RH is usually low around 35%-50% at night maybe it gets up to 60%...

but is the 'chop' before lights on a myth as well?


----------



## jonask (Aug 16, 2008)

Londoner said:


> how many plants do have?


sorry missed that 

it's 5 plants


----------



## Londoner (Aug 16, 2008)

jonask said:


> thank londoner, i found out my self not to trust the breeders estimate cause on the day 50 it wasn't even near what is today! gonna keep checking trics daily when i start seeing them, then I harvest!
> about growing sativas or pure sativas i don't think i can do it (space conditions) and don't feel like waiting even more for a smoke than already indicas make me wait to be honest


thats what i used to worry about, there are many near pure sats 80%+ that have just enough indie genetics to take the edge of height and finishing times, and there are quite a few that can be started on 12/12 from sprout and finish maybe 4-5ft tall, with half decent yield and no veg time which compensates for longer bloom period, i grew greenhouse himalayan gold 3yrs ago 1 week of 18/6 from sprout then 12/12, one of them hit 1.7 metres by week 7 and yielded 71/2oz dry, was one column of bud nearly as fat as my leg! I believe ssh is another good candidate.


----------



## jonask (Aug 16, 2008)

wow giant harvest you got!!

but u know something! the taste is a very or maybe the 'thing' most important for me (of course the high aswell) if i smoke something that i don't enjoy it i really can't smoke anymore even if i know its kick off bud for example i really don't appreciate much the hazy taste (yes i know ...Blasphemy i know) but i realy don't like the taste, ak47 is another strain i really dont enjoy much, but the very best ever tasty F***in weed i tasted was NYC diesel , not for the kick but that taste shiiiit


----------



## Londoner (Aug 16, 2008)

jonask said:


> my RH is usually low around 35%-50% at night maybe it gets up to 60%...
> 
> but is the 'chop' before lights on a myth as well?


just harvest at a time thats convienient for u, i mean my lights come on at 5am so if i harvested just before lights on id be trimming bud at like 4.45am no thanx i need to trim straight after harvest to keep trim fresh for freezing for ice hash, il be doing a thread at my next harvest on my own ice extraction method using 100% cheap household items, no butane no iso propyl alcohol no bubble bags no expensive screens or meshes, making pure fmcdb hash(full melt clear dome bubble), anyway, some people say this some people that, just dont read too much into the old housewives tales and go with what suits u, i realy cant see how a few hours is going to make any difference to resin production on an already ripe plant.


----------



## Londoner (Aug 16, 2008)

jonask said:


> my RH is usually low around 35%-50% at night maybe it gets up to 60%...


Yep thats fine, any where between 30-55% during late bloom is fine, id worry if it got above 65 at any time in late bloom, i think above 65 maybe 70 is when most species of mould spore will germinate.


----------



## jonask (Aug 16, 2008)

the science behind this from what i heard is that by night some types of mineral / nutrients go to the root area !!??! so if u chop it before the light are on the nutes 'theoretically' they would be in the roots, man i dunno everyone says different things 
i will only know once i do for myself but just didn't wanna do it in the 1st time


----------



## Londoner (Aug 16, 2008)

jonask said:


> wow giant harvest you got!!
> 
> but u know something! the taste is a very or maybe the 'thing' most important for me (of course the high aswell) if i smoke something that i don't enjoy it i really can't smoke anymore even if i know its kick off bud for example i really don't appreciate much the hazy taste (yes i know ...Blasphemy i know) but i realy don't like the taste, ak47 is another strain i really dont enjoy much, but the very best ever tasty F***in weed i tasted was NYC diesel , not for the kick but that taste shiiiit


 precisely, thats why i grow for quality and taste with organics as opposed to speed and yield of hydro, i learned to grow using hydro and got great fast yields but they just dont compare to my organic nugz.


----------



## Londoner (Aug 16, 2008)

jonask said:


> the science behind this from what i heard is that by night some types of mineral / nutrients go to the root area !!??! so if u chop it before the light are on the nutes 'theoretically' they would be in the roots, man i dunno everyone says different things
> i will only know once i do for myself but just didn't wanna do it in the 1st time


hmm not too sure about that i know N is mobile throughout the plant maybe P and K too but the rest i think are immobile, they stay in situe. I know more veg and early-mid bloom(the stretch) growth happens during lights off and roots grow at a faster rate during lights off, personally i believe the light energy and co2 is absorbed while lights on and roots are absorbing water and nutes ready for the dark period when this energy, co2 and the water/nutes absorbed by the roots during lights on are processed into plant matter i.e growth and the roots grow out in search of fresh water/nutes on lights off ready for the next light on completing the cycle, but, at the end of flowering there is no upwards growth only buds filling out, so maybe chopping at the end of its dark period will catch it at the point where its done its growing/swelling for that given day/night cycle before the next cycle starts. There could be something in it, but tbh its probably not even worth thinking about


----------



## jonask (Aug 16, 2008)

eheh probably u right

i wonder if the mythbusters would interest themselves to solve cannabis growing myths


----------



## Dfunk (Aug 16, 2008)

I agree with waiting. You said that your trichs are 90% cloudy & 10 % clear right? I pretty sure from my reading that clear trichs do nothing for you. If you can wait another week or so until your at 80% cloudy & 20% amber I think that would be better. That should make it a cerebral high. A 50/50 ratio is probably the best, but I understand how tempting it gets. Your plant looks fantastic - great work.


----------



## jonask (Aug 16, 2008)

thanks everyone once again

i'm going to reach week 10 for sure!

gonna keep posting


----------



## Londoner (Aug 17, 2008)

alot of the myths surrounding growing weed are just that, myths. My advice to you would be harvest two now as your a newbie grower and obviously eager lol  were all eager when we start growing for the first time, then harvest another two in a week or when trichs are 50/50 cloudy/amber and let the last one go another two weeks or until u get that amber/bronzy look to the plant as senorsanteria says, and see which stage of maturity/ripeness you like best altho this wouldnt be a truly fair test as u say u have different phenotypes and there will be some variations in the tastes and highs between the phenos, you'd need to use clones from the same mother and harvest at the different stages of ripeness to do a true and fair experiment. And if yr looking for any particular type of high then do some research for a strain that suits yr needs as this i feel dictates the type of high more so than trich colours, and concentrate on getting this all dialled because all the time yr thinking/worrying about what time of day/night to harvest as a newbie yr more likely to screw up on something thats actually important. If u want that potent taste flavour and smell then u need to let them go a bit as the full range of terpenes(smell, aroma) flavanoids(flavour) and cannabinnoids(high) will only come in the last stage of ripeness, altho u only get the truly full range when grown outdoors under the sun. And if flavour and taste is the most important factor to you then make sure u dry properly and give a good cure, i like a 2 month cure but the best tasting weed is cured for 6 months+


----------



## jonask (Aug 17, 2008)

i think my stash of weed from this crop wont last 6 months 
if it lasts for 3 i would be happy

for me right now i'm entering the hardest part, really! the mold issues really scares me! does it help to have a de-humidifier in the drying room? so it helps lowering RH cause i have the feeling that i'm gonna hit some high RH (around 65%) levels because of drying in the dark/lower temperatures

but gonna keep my fingers crossed and hope for the best


----------



## snoopdog621 (Aug 17, 2008)

dam them buds are looking amazin good work man


----------



## rezo (Aug 17, 2008)

let it go a few days i just did that with a bubble berry plant and in that extra week it plumped up alot i was surprised and happy with the results
also dont be impatient youll be happy if you wait


----------



## harrybud89 (Aug 17, 2008)

everything looks great man. a lot of the smaller buds look almost ready to chop, but the main colas look like they need at least a week, maybe a little longer. good luck


----------



## Londoner (Aug 17, 2008)

jonask said:


> i think my stash of weed from this crop wont last 6 months
> if it lasts for 3 i would be happy
> 
> for me right now i'm entering the hardest part, really! the mold issues really scares me! does it help to have a de-humidifier in the drying room? so it helps lowering RH cause i have the feeling that i'm gonna hit some high RH (around 65%) levels because of drying in the dark/lower temperatures
> ...


once dried and cured enough to smoke, put a few 8ths in bags and stash them around a bit and try to forget about them, by the time yr done smoking the main bulk you can either find them or just come across them as u go about your shit months later, thats what i do and i love it when i find a bag of well matured weed it always tastes great and far tastier than what id previously been smoking.
Mould is a very real and common problem many growers overlook, de-hums do speed up drying but also can dry it too much if you dont check it very regularly, plus weed tastes best when allowed to dry under its own steam, if i had the space id get another budbox just as a drying room with an extractor fan drawing fresh air in and stale humid air out with an oscillating fan blowing around in there, i just hang my buds on a clothes drying rack in the open in the spare room keep it dark in there and put up with the stink for a week or two until theyre jarred


----------



## jonask (Aug 17, 2008)

so... for me to taste/feel the best of what my skunk as to offered i should at least keep some fore some months to see the difference from a early cure... can't promise lol but i'll try

about de de-hum i though it could help lowering the RH in the fight for mold, not increase the speed of drying i guess it's the other side of the coin!!

one question : what do you smoke first the smaller buds or the main cola?
my common sense tells me to smoke first the small buds and leave the main colas curing more (because its usually the best bud of the plant, right?)


----------



## djmendoza21 (Aug 17, 2008)

sorry to ask,
what kinda light?


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 18, 2008)

wow where did you get your seeds from 
you have done a great job 
i want some please lol
keep up the good work


----------



## jonask (Aug 18, 2008)

djmendoza21 said:


> sorry to ask,
> what kinda light?


400W HPS grow & flow since veg.

2 week germination under the sun (inside a clone box)
4 1/2 weeks under 18/6
till now 9 weeks of flowering going to touch week 10


About the seeds i got them in Amsterdam @ Sensi Seeds shop
10 regular seeds = 26


----------



## Londoner (Aug 18, 2008)

jonask said:


> so... for me to taste/feel the best of what my skunk as to offered i should at least keep some fore some months to see the difference from a early cure... can't promise lol but i'll try
> 
> about de de-hum i though it could help lowering the RH in the fight for mold, not increase the speed of drying i guess it's the other side of the coin!!
> 
> ...


yea a good cure in my and many others peoples oppinion is essential to a nice smooth smoke, it allows the chlorophyll and other plant chemicals to disperse from the bud, of course u can start smoking as soon as its dry enough but if taste is important to you then cure for 2weeks absolute minimum, otherwise i can almost guarantee you wont like the taste. I saw a good harvesting and curing thread by fdd on here, maybe give that a read? Its pretty much the same way i cure. As for the de-hum yea it will help a great deal against mould, but my advice would be if possible use one with a humidistat and set it to around 50% to prevent it randomly drawing all the moisture out of the air and drying yr buds too much, if no humidistat just check yr buds a few times a day to see how theyre drying. Smoke small popcorn buds or large colas first? For me its just whatevers at the top of the jar lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 18, 2008)

looooooks awesome! give em a week if ya want boom blast in ur mind


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 18, 2008)

ready for the big ride baaaaby!!!!! lmao!


----------



## jonask (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks for the help Londoner

+rep for you


----------



## jonask (Aug 18, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> looooooks awesome! give em a week if ya want boom blast in ur mind


gonna wait one more week (till week 10) and hope it will be ready
as soon as see ambar trics i'm gonna chop them

the waiting kills meeeeeeee


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 18, 2008)

same here bro, but i'm in week 1


----------



## jonask (Aug 18, 2008)

soo u still have a long wait till harvest! 

but the first grow it's always the worst (in the sense u never know really what to do always the first time for everything, grrrrrr it sucks)

but i'm already thinking about my next grow it's gonna be NYC diesel my favourite weed ever, that is gonna rock big time


----------



## Londoner (Aug 18, 2008)

jonask said:


> soo u still have a long wait till harvest!
> 
> but the first grow it's always the worst (in the sense u never know really what to do always the first time for everything, grrrrrr it sucks)
> 
> but i'm already thinking about my next grow it's gonna be NYC diesel my favourite weed ever, that is gonna rock big time


what u wanna do is get two rooms going, my current 5 church fems in my budbox have 3-4 wks left till the chop and i have 3 cheese and 2 nl5xhaze mist fems 3-4wks old veggin in my little room, so ive always got a min of 5 in veg 5 in bloom at anytime, and im only waiting on the flower time, not veg time + flower time and i harvest every 10wks or so, as soon as one lot is chopped ive got another lot already veg'd for a good 7 or 8 weeks 18-24" tall to go in to bloom room, my lights never have any downtime and i only use 2 125w envirolites for veg but 600 hps for bloom tho.


----------



## jonask (Aug 18, 2008)

unfortunately dunno if i have conditions for having two room's (that would be perfect! i could always keep a mother and just cut clones) but i really don't think i am ready for that yet!! still feel that i have much much to learn

but i can't tell you that it already crossed my mind


----------



## mjgrower (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah well wish I had the space for two rooms where I am now. Might be sorting something out soon though that will give me three. Not worked out exactly how I would cycle that yet.


----------



## piFFstAr407 (Aug 18, 2008)

Londoner said:


> thats what i used to worry about, there are many near pure sats 80%+ that have just enough indie genetics to take the edge of height and finishing times, and there are quite a few that can be started on 12/12 from sprout and finish maybe 4-5ft tall, with half decent yield and no veg time which compensates for longer bloom period, i grew greenhouse himalayan gold 3yrs ago 1 week of 18/6 from sprout then 12/12, one of them hit 1.7 metres by week 7 and yielded 71/2oz dry, was one column of bud nearly as fat as my leg! I believe ssh is another good candidate.


i know i'm a little late with this comment... if you're looking for a a great almost all sativa w/ just enough indica for height go with Strawberry Cough.. its an absolutely amazing strain. anti-anxiety, relaxed, happy as hell, little giddy too. i have 4 girls that just went into flowering. btw ur grow looks great bro, how'd those bugs taste?


----------



## dilbo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Great job, 1st harvests are always sooo exiting.

Good luck on the next grow


----------



## jonask (Aug 19, 2008)

is it ok not to water the plants for 3/4 days prior to harvest?


----------



## Dfunk (Aug 19, 2008)

In my opinion that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## jonask (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks Dfunk


----------



## Staropramen (Aug 19, 2008)

Great thread
+rep for Londoner

I'm growing outside in the UK this summer. Am in week 2 of a 12 sun/12 shed cycle.

Check out my journal


----------



## jonask (Aug 19, 2008)

today's pict


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 19, 2008)

oh god oh god oh god


ohhhhhhhhhh just creamed all over my pants


----------



## zeke907 (Aug 19, 2008)

Looks sick bruh! Very nice work. Love it. Keep it up. Cant wait to see the finished product. I just finished my first harvest. Got around 9 O'z off five plants. Peace. I'll be tuned in.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 20, 2008)

deffo looks sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djmendoza21 (Aug 20, 2008)

jonask said:


> 400W HPS grow & flow since veg.
> 
> 2 week germination under the sun (inside a clone box)
> 4 1/2 weeks under 18/6
> ...


 
DAmn thanks man,

thats all the info i was about to ask you about.

Did you take clones from all those?
When you smoke it pick the best pheno you most enjoy,
and grow the others outside for there last time.

Ever think maybe do a scrog your next run (since you know how much they strech in flower now.) could get WAYY high yeilds??


----------



## jonask (Aug 20, 2008)

u welcome djmendoza21

i did take clones but the mother isn't any of these, she's at friend's house. I don't have conditions to keep a mom 

besides it was a way for me to join the 'club' my friends are growing WW and Bberry, this way later i can ask them for clones of what i desire and now thanks to me we got one more strain added to our menu the good thing is that now we always have at least these 3 strains available in clones 

but my next grow it's gonna be NYC diesel i really want to try growing that one


----------



## unity (Aug 20, 2008)

Looking sweet, a bit more time though if you want peak....
I'm hooked, looks very nice


----------



## jonask (Aug 20, 2008)

yesterday i finally spotted amber trics so maybe the 10 week will do, i'm still not sure!!

i'm reaching day 70!! almost of my fan leaves are dead or dropped off so i really dunno if I can go much further

anyway it kinda looks almost ready...so gonna wait few more days and them i decide
to chop or not to chop


----------



## vince420 (Aug 20, 2008)

give it 2-3 week and it will be fat buds that dense and good.


----------



## Londoner (Aug 20, 2008)

jonask said:


> is it ok not to water the plants for 3/4 days prior to harvest?


yes mate thats fine, how often are you watering at present? wet-dry yea? every 3-4 days? you may find water consumption slowing down as they come to their end. even if you let them wilt off a bit just before harvest you cant do any damage the plants are on their last legs anyway and harvest is immenent.


----------



## Londoner (Aug 20, 2008)

Staropramen said:


> Great thread
> +rep for Londoner
> 
> I'm growing outside in the UK this summer. Am in week 2 of a 12 sun/12 shed cycle.
> ...





jonask said:


> today's pict



nice1 staropramen but i think jonask deserves the +rep for some wicked looking plants man dont you?? 10x better than my first grow 7years ago!!! jonask, i can see the difference between the pics in first post and these pics, theyre nearly there my man! i see you have a bit more height to play around with there, why not veg for a bit longer next grow and up yr yields?


----------



## jonask (Aug 20, 2008)

vince420 said:


> give it 2-3 week and it will be fat buds that dense and good.


that much  it will be 13 week (in the pack says that it's ready in 45- 50 days, and yes i know not to follow that estimate but that is what it is... a estimate)

but thanks anyway


----------



## jonask (Aug 20, 2008)

Londoner said:


> yes mate thats fine, how often are you watering at present? wet-dry yea? every 3-4 days? you may find water consumption slowing down as they come to their end. even if you let them wilt off a bit just before harvest you cant do any damage the plants are on their last legs anyway and harvest is immenent.


thanks Londoner
when i was feeding them i did always nutes,water,nutes,water.............
but usually i stick a finger inside the pot and feel if is wet or dry,usually 2 in 2 days that they are watered maybe less in hot days maybe i did 1 day break
because i'm growing in 5,5 liters pots so it gets dry a bit fast



Londoner said:


> why not veg for a bit longer next grow and up yr yields?


dunno if i have space  i'm growing in a tent, how much long would you advise? would it really increase the yield to veg more?
this crop was veged till i saw the preflowers, it was about 4 1/2 weeks took the males out and started 12/12


----------



## Staropramen (Aug 20, 2008)

Londoner said:


> nice1 staropramen but i think jonask deserves the +rep for some wicked looking plants man dont you?? 10x better than my first grow 7years ago!!!


Very true londoner. + rep to jonask!

Just out of curiosity jonask, how did you photograph those great shots? Any chance of a couple of updates?


----------



## djmendoza21 (Aug 20, 2008)

jonask said:


> thanks Londoner
> when i was feeding them i did always nutes,water,nutes,water.............
> but usually i stick a finger inside the pot and feel if is wet or dry,usually 2 in 2 days that they are watered maybe less in hot days maybe i did 1 day break
> because i'm growing in 5,5 liters pots so it gets dry a bit fast
> ...


Veg half as long and doble the amount i there.,,
Or only do 4 and veg 5 maybe 6 weeks.


----------



## jonask (Aug 20, 2008)

some tric shots... finally ambar! 




















click that red link to see the picts bigger¬


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 20, 2008)

Cut that bitch down


----------



## ishy3 (Aug 20, 2008)

your plants look amazing!!! the pics are great too,never seen em close up like that before,need a hand smokin it? lol


----------



## farmer#1 (Aug 20, 2008)

looks good!


----------



## jonask (Aug 20, 2008)

Staropramen said:


> ... how did you photograph those great shots? Any chance of a couple of updates?


well i use a reflex camera (nikon D40)
if u wanna get technical check the attach. lol
pic1 is the settings i use when i took pic2
open the pic in photoshop (and because it's in .raw) you white balance the pic and get rid off the yellow/warm influence of the HPS lamp


----------



## good ol' boy (Aug 20, 2008)

I would go ahead and give it one more week, but either way it doesnt look like you could go wrong with it. The plant looks great, and congrats on the great grow. kiss-ass


----------



## asdfva (Aug 20, 2008)

+ rep ...I am right behind you with
almost the exact setup, just under
5 weeks... and I am super stoked!

Looks you did your homework first
and then entered the science fair. 
Looks like a winner to me man. 

Thanks for sharing the experience.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 21, 2008)

grats on the amber trichs! chop chop now??


----------



## jonask (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks everyone!

harvesting for sure in friday! gonna give it 2 more days, need to wait for the weekend
(god damm working schedules)


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 21, 2008)

heheheheh....hope it will be killah murderation weed man! hehehe cheers!!


----------



## djmendoza21 (Aug 21, 2008)

jonask said:


> thanks everyone!
> 
> harvesting for sure in friday! gonna give it 2 more days, need to wait for the weekend
> (god damm working schedules)


You said they finally just started turning amber?
I would let keep going till half amber/half milky,, my 2cents
Looks fulippin yuummm!!
Nice genetics too.
strait clean phenos.


----------



## jonask (Aug 21, 2008)

i know i may regret it (really hope not) but i'm gonna chop it friday

i need to end this suffering 

thanks anyway


----------



## unity (Aug 21, 2008)

half/half, you will not reared it


----------



## jonask (Aug 21, 2008)

indicas just for themselves give a more coucklock high if i wait till 50/50... i wont be able to get up 

but as said before, this strain it's suposed to be ready in 50 days and i already am at day 70, ambar trics popping out so i think it's ready!! it looks ready! it smells ready

this it's gonna be my first harvest and i want to chop! 
i need to chop.... tired of being a 'virgin' .... i need this cycle to close 

Because the best is still to come

thanks anyway


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 21, 2008)

aigh! chop away laddy!


----------



## jonask (Aug 21, 2008)

i will i will....tomorrow


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 21, 2008)

cant wait to see those big fat colas all trimmed and sexy just saying SMOKE ME


----------



## jonask (Aug 21, 2008)

me to


----------



## djmendoza21 (Aug 21, 2008)

Going to get a pretty nice yeild too!!


----------



## jonask (Aug 21, 2008)

what's your guess's on the yield!? have no idea! 100gr.? i heard that after dried weed loses like 70% of the weight

...so any guesses?


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 21, 2008)

id say at least 100 looks like you could pull an o off of each of those


----------



## wozb529 (Aug 21, 2008)

looks amazing man. bet you got wasted on that


----------



## jonask (Aug 21, 2008)

each!!!! WOW really!!!! 100grx5 = dry ?

that much!!!!


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Aug 21, 2008)

no mean 100 grams total dry... like 140 maybe if you pull an o off of each one


----------



## jonask (Aug 21, 2008)

..just today's pictures... bud bud bud

























this is my favorite pheno ¬


----------



## genfranco (Aug 21, 2008)

jonask said:


> when u guys say give it another week when it's rippen!what exaclty do you mean? is it waiting for THC transform into a more percentage of CBD or is it for any other reason besides that?


you have to be carefull man... there a re diferent type of stoner on here...hehehe... I Smoke daily..3 4 5 times hell all day.... and i was taking advice from these peeps... I waited until it was 50% amber and i couldnt do shit for a month..lol... It was sucha couch lock.

So basically its like you said.... about the CBD. I would wait till about 10% this time around.... but its your call... remember that it does get CBD will curing... good luck.


----------



## jonask (Aug 22, 2008)

let's see what is getting out of there


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 22, 2008)

give them the axe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahah


----------



## Jungleman (Nov 29, 2008)

Very nice ..I think is ready but 9 weeks and there is still cloudy?My is about 7 weeks ember and milky....Good job man.


----------



## genfranco (Dec 1, 2008)

Jungleman said:


> Very nice ..I think is ready but 9 weeks and there is still cloudy?My is about 7 weeks ember and milky....Good job man.


strain takes into effect allot...


----------



## xxnosh0xx (Dec 1, 2008)

How do you get single cola plants like that ? Or did they just grow that way ?

Thanks,,,


----------



## boabbymac (Dec 1, 2008)

just looked through your journal man.nice 
did you chop yet????
very very nice grow man


----------



## jonask (Dec 1, 2008)

xxnosh0xx said:


> How do you get single cola plants like that ? Or did they just grow that way ?
> 
> Thanks,,,


if u do not top, fim or supercrop your plant will grow like this!


----------



## jonask (Dec 1, 2008)

boabbymac said:


> just looked through your journal man.nice
> did you chop yet????
> very very nice grow man



yep i chopped on august i think all the weed is gone 

2 more months till my next one!!

thanks anyway


----------



## new1grower (Dec 1, 2008)

what was the yield?
Was it tasty?


----------



## jimtufano12 (Dec 1, 2008)

jonask said:


> when u guys say give it another week when it's rippen!what exaclty do you mean? is it waiting for THC transform into a more percentage of CBD or is it for any other reason besides that?


the tricomes mature, turn amber and as they mature they become more potent.

weed with a lot of amber tricomes leaves you with a type of couchlock body high while weed with cloudy trics will give you an energetic head high.

50/50 explains itself, id wait the girls look beautiful already what do ya go to lose?
you dont wanna have dank lookin bud that doesnt get you in the clouds im sure


----------



## jjustin (Dec 4, 2008)

i'd wait til the tric's are little more darker


----------



## jpalms27 (Dec 4, 2008)

lets see the final harvest


----------



## ddriver (Dec 5, 2008)

wow man that is amazing grow, I am in my second week of flowering, can't wait to get where you are, but probably won't do that well, cuz I found some of my plants have strange spots on the leaves

great job, and much respect
I'd chop it now, I really prefer getting HIGH than getting STONED


----------



## Chadwicksuperbud (Dec 5, 2008)

Looks amazing did u use any molasses in the last few weeks of flowering? you should...you should water cure thoes buds too what strain is it do you know?

Anyways nice grow..Rep+


----------



## jonask (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks everybody!

for those that missed here it goes...

harvest link https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/101958-10-weeks-harvest-pics.html

peace


----------



## mistaboombastic (Dec 5, 2008)

boner-ific pics. i would wait a few more days tho...good job those buds look daaaaaaaaaaank. im out this bitch.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Dec 5, 2008)

Interesting.
LUDA.


----------



## wbinwv (Dec 5, 2008)

Londoner said:


> agrees with senorsanteria, was gona say myself at least another week or two, yes yr trichs are lookin nice yes yr calyx's are nice n swollen but i still see plenty of fresh white pistils, when the trichs are mostly cloudy u can harvest but i like to let at least 20-30% go amber and wait till 90% of pistils have browned, u want a certain amount of cbd and cbn and other cannabinoids aswell as the terpenes and flavanoids that u'l be missing out on if u harvest now, if u want the cerebral high u'l still get it if u dont let too many trichs amber off, how many plants do have? maybe harvest half now and half in a week or two, u'l notice the difference once dried and cured, or at least let one go a bit longer. Another thing ive learnt in my years of growing and i know other growers who agree with me is never go by the seedbanks recommended finishing times, in fact forget them, harvest when yr plant is ready, many of these finishing times that are given are based on clones not seed grown plants which take a lil longer, days are counted from the onset of flowering, not the date when u go 12/12, are given a perfect feed regimen in hydro, are grown in near lab conditions with perfect lights on/off temps and perfect humidity throughout the various stages of growth, and zero stress throughout the whole grow all of these things are how they grow them and the times are based on that plus if youre in soil it takes a lil longer too. Besides if yr after a cerebral up high i would of grown a pure if not near pure sat?


 
+Rep -- Listen to this guy.


----------



## 11/7/08firstgrow420 (Dec 5, 2008)

sell me ur weed lol


----------



## wyteboy (Sep 2, 2009)

can you please tell me your set up and what you used for your grow and flowering i want to grow indoor soo bad but never no luck so i grew outside and my plant hasnt even budded 1/4 of what you got and its been like a month but i want to grow nl and want to do it indoor please help


----------

